# Vorstellungsgespräch verschieben



## perb (25. Februar 2010)

kann man das so schreiben? bin mir so unsicher.

Sehr geehrte Frau xxx,

leider kann ich das Vorstellungsgespräch am Montag, den xxx um 8.30 Uhr nicht wahrnehmen. Es ist so, dass ich bereits eine Anstellung in xxx gefunden habe und daher keine Möglichkeit habe an diesem Tag nach xxx zu fahren aufgrund meiner Arbeitszeiten, halbjähriger Urlaubssperre und der Entfernung. Dennoch sagt mir ihr Stellenangebot sehr zu, sodass ein Arbeitswechsel für mich in Frage kommen würde. Allerdings ist mir eine Anreise nach xxx jeweils nur an einem Freitag möglich, sodass ich mich bei Ihnen leider nur am Freitag Abend oder am Samstag vorstellen kann. Ich hoffe Sie können dieses irgendwie berücksichtigen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xxx


----------



## alina- (25. Februar 2010)

klingt gut find ich.
Aber ich würde noch direkt miteinbringen 
ob es möglich ist dann Freitag oder Samstag einen Termin zu machen


----------



## vfl_freak (25. Februar 2010)

Moin,

ich denke mal, dass es drauf ankommt, wie das Ganze beim Empfänger ankommt .....

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, hast Du Dich bei mehreren Firmen beworben, dann eine Stelle angenommen - bist aber sofort bereit alles hinzuwerfen, um das Angebot von Frau xxx anzunehmen .....

Ob Dich Frau xxx jetzt überhaupt noch einstellen würde?
Sie wird sich sicher fragen, warum Du bei der anderen Stelle so schnell wieder weg willst (Mehr Geld? Mehr Urlaub? ein anderer, aus Sicht von Frau xxx, banaler Grund wie kürzerer Arbeitsweg?  usw. usw.)
Da wird schnell die Unsicherheit groß, ob Du bei ihr nicht auch kurzfristig wieder die Segel streichst 

Gruß
Klaus

EDIT: event. kommt da ein persönlicher Telefonanruf besser rüber, da Du Dich dann gleich erklären kannst !


----------



## ronaldh (25. Februar 2010)

Ich würde das auch lieber telefonisch erledigen. Der Brief ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber am Telefon könnte man dann die möglichen Rückfragen, die vom VFLFreak richtig angesprochen wurden, klären.

Aber prinzipiell sehe ich diese Rückfragen als nicht so gravierend an, denn wenn man sich bei mehreren Firmen bewirbt (was ja ein ganz normaler Vorgang ist), kann einem immer ein anderes Angebot eigentlich mehr gefallen haben. Aber natürlich musst Du auf diese Frage vorbereitet sein, und eine plausible Erklärung dafür haben.


----------



## Leola13 (25. Februar 2010)

Hai,

auch ich als notorischer Nichttelefonierer würde zur vorgeschlagenen Telefonvariante raten.

Problematisch sehe ich, vor allem in der schriftlichen Variante, die Tatsache, daß die Firma wo du dich jetzt vorstellen willst quasi nur 2. Wahl ist.
(Muss Sie ja nicht sein, aber der Eindruck von denen zählt.)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo!



perb hat gesagt.:


> .....am Montag, den xxx um 8.30 Uhr nicht wahrnehmen.


Hoffentlich nicht den jetzt kommenden Montag.
Denn dann hat sich ein Brief zu 95% eh erledigt..... ich würde jedenfalls nicht darauf vertrauen dass der Brief noch morgen während der Geschäftszeiten ankommt. 



perb hat gesagt.:


> .....dass ich bereits eine Anstellung in xxx gefunden habe.....


Also erst kürzlich?
Dann solltest Du Dich mal schlau machen ob Du in den nächsten Monaten überhaupt *ohne Konsequenzen* (für Dich) kündigen kannst.



perb hat gesagt.:


> .....aufgrund meiner Arbeitszeiten, halbjähriger Urlaubssperre.....


Sorry, aber wo ein Wille, da auch ein Weg (wenn Du verstehst ).



perb hat gesagt.:


> Dennoch sagt mir ihr Stellenangebot sehr zu, sodass ein Arbeitswechsel für mich in Frage kommen würde.


Muss ich das verstehen?
Wenn Du gerade erst eine Anstellung gefunden hast, warum suchst Du dann weiter?
Und warum nimmt man "Hals über Kopf" eine neue Anstellung an, wenn man noch mehr Bewerbungen laufen hat?



perb hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings ist mir eine Anreise nach xxx jeweils nur an einem Freitag möglich, sodass ich mich bei Ihnen leider nur am Freitag Abend oder am Samstag vorstellen kann.


Also soll sie ihre Freizeit opfern?
Für jemanden der erst kürzlich woanders eine Anstellung gefunden hat?
Und dann sitzt sie da ganz alleine abends im dunklen Büro! Und? Wer erscheint dann doch nicht?
Nee nee, so nicht..... wenn es überhaupt einen neuen Termin gibt, dann nur zu den Geschäftszeiten.
Wenn es dem Bewerber nicht passt, kann er sich ja woanders umsehen..... es gibt genug Leute die einen Job suchen..... und möglicherweise sogar in der näheren Umgebung wohnen.

Wenn Deine Absage kurzfristig ist (1 Woche halte ich im Geschäftsleben schon für kurz), dann spricht überhauptnichts gegen ein Telefonat.
Ganz im gegenteil, ein Telefonat erreicht die Person schneller als ein Brief..... so hat sie ggf. eher die Möglichkeit die entstandene Lücke in ihrem Terminkalender noch zu stopfen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## ronaldh (26. Februar 2010)

@Dr. Dau: Da kann ich Dir nicht uneingeschränkt recht geben. Natürlich wissen wir nicht genau, wie der Ablauf hier war, zumal der Thread-Ersteller sich auch nicht mehr gemeldet hat. Aber die grundsätzliche Voraussetzung, die Du setzt, ist, dass ein Bewerber immer ein Bittsteller ist. Jedoch ist es auch für Arbeitgeber häufig schwierig, für eine bestimmte Stellung genau den richtigen zu finden.



> Muss ich das verstehen?
> Wenn Du gerade erst eine Anstellung gefunden hast, warum suchst Du dann weiter?
> Und warum nimmt man "Hals über Kopf" eine neue Anstellung an, wenn man noch mehr Bewerbungen laufen hat?


Das liegt doch auf der Hand. Manchmal dauert der Sichtungsprozess der vielen Bewerbungen bei einem Arbeitgeber sehr lange, und da kann ein Bewerber, wenn er anderswo schon einen Arbeitsvertrag angeboten bekommt, natürlich nicht warten, bis die anderen, bei denen man sich beworben hat, sich ausgekloßt haben. Manchmal sind auch etliche Kollegen in den Entscheidungsprozess involviert, dann ist einer krank, danach der nächste im Urlaub, und schon vergehen Wochen, bis man zu Vorstellungsgespräcjhen einladen kann. Oder man hatte sich tatsächlich schon entschieden, und dann nach ein paar Wochen Probezeit fest gestellt, dass man die falsche Entscheidung getroffen hat, und sichtet nochmal die übrigen Bewerbungen, die man vorsorglich noch nicht zurück geschickt hatte. 



> Also soll sie ihre Freizeit opfern?
> Für jemanden der erst kürzlich woanders eine Anstellung gefunden hat?
> Und dann sitzt sie da ganz alleine abends im dunklen Büro! Und? Wer erscheint dann doch nicht?
> Nee nee, so nicht..... wenn es überhaupt einen neuen Termin gibt, dann nur zu den Geschäftszeiten.
> Wenn es dem Bewerber nicht passt, kann er sich ja woanders umsehen..... es gibt genug Leute die einen Job suchen..... und möglicherweise sogar in der näheren Umgebung wohnen



Aus dem Grund, dass möglicherweise genau dieser Bewerber gut in das Profil passt. Wenn mir ein Bewerber sehr zusagt, würde ich mich natürlich auch auf einen Termin am Freitag abend oder Samstag einlassen. Selbständige (wie ich) arbeiten häufig bis spät abends und am Wochenende.



> Also erst kürzlich?
> Dann solltest Du Dich mal schlau machen ob Du in den nächsten Monaten überhaupt ohne Konsequenzen (für Dich) kündigen kannst.


Das sollte immer gehen, da die übliche Probezeit grundsätzlich für beide Seiten gilt.



> Sorry, aber wo ein Wille, da auch ein Weg (wenn Du verstehst ).


Ich denke, genau das geht nicht (und das würde der neue Arbeitgeber auch durchaus verstehen), denn in einer Firma, in der man gerade angefangen hat, Urlaub zu beantragen, weil man sich noch woanders vorstellen möchte, ist überhaupt keine Option. Da könnte man nur lügen, und das muss ja nun auch nicht sein.

Also wie gesagt, anrufen, dann kann man heraus finden, wie ernst es dem Arbeitgeber ist. Ist es ihm ernst, spricht überhaupt nichts gegen einen Termin Freitag abend oder Samstag, ist es ihm nicht ernst, auch gut, dann wäre das wahrscheinlich ohnehin nichts geworden.


----------

